# Why did my dog bite me?



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

I feel at loss here. I love my dog so much, but I'm having the hardest time teaching him how to walk on a loose leash. Something I've taught so many dogs how to do! Last time, I stayed calm and did really good at not getting frustrated even though he wasn't getting it. I was trying the turn around method, because the standing still method was not working at all. As I turned around and was heading back to the direction to the house for the 5th or so time, he jumped up and started biting at me. Not aggressively, more out of frustration I think. I tried to ignore it and cross my arms, turn my back, but it was hard because I was holding his leash and then it got worse. He's so much stronger than me, because I'm just a small girl and he was able to get his entire mouth over my crossed arms and started to bite. It hurt so much, that I cried. I tried to pry him off me, but he wouldn't stop. Luckily we were close to the door by now and I was able to get him off and grab his collar tightly to shove him inside, but he kept trying to bite me, and tried to get at my face as I was opening the gate. It was really scary and I'm afraid that I wont be able to trust him, because I'm physically no match for him. I couldn't even make an emergency muzzle, because I could not get away from him. Please help, any recommendations. Willing to spend money and time on training. This dog means a lot to my family, especially me. 

He's 11 months old, 73lbs, very stubborn, smart, protective, people friendly, think he's becoming DA (don't want to find out lol). Oh and we live in Corona, Southern California.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hire a trainer to help you. Seems like you are trying in your own and the longer you wait the higher he will be. You also should work on drop and not to mouth you and other commands inside the house so when you go outside you can have better luck. What kind of collar do you walk your boy with? I am sorry you are having so many issues and I am sure it can get better with patience and the right tools.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

That dog would get a bullet to the head. In my hands..

I would politely suggest you re-home, or shoot that dog before something more life threatening happens, to you, or another. It's not going to turn off. 
If you don't have the ability or means to be trained you are setting yourself up for failure.

Will you risk your life over a dog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why shoot a puppy exhibiting puppy behavior? It's 7 months old! It's not attacking from the description its mouthing and it's getting frustrated because it doesn't know what's expected of him. Dogs need to be taught whys acceptable and what isn't before you just kill them for not knowing any better.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

11 months...
73 lb dog that bit and then continued to attack the had that feeds it without aggressive or abusive actions = RIP

Sorry I'm not so soft hearted to keep that animal if I was that "petite female"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> 11 months...
> 73 lb dog that bit and then continued to attack the had that feeds it without aggressive or abusive actions = RIP
> 
> Sorry I'm not so soft hearted to keep that animal if I was that "petite female"
> ...


Yep, that dog would be pushin up home grown tomatoes


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> 11 months...
> 73 lb dog that bit and then continued to attack the had that feeds it without aggressive or abusive actions = RIP
> 
> Sorry I'm not so soft hearted to keep that animal if I was that "petite female"
> ...


crap I must have gotten it confused with another, my bad man, sorry I misread. and its all good, I was just trying to understand the reasoning. I know many petite girls who can handle a dog just fine, so I don't even let that bother me. My trainer weight 100lbs soaking wet and she walks her 5 dogs at the same time without an issue. If you know what you are doing it size shouldn't be an issue. But if you cant afford a trainer and don't have the time to work with your dog, I would find a better suited owner for them for all your safety. Some dogs aren't good fits and if you cant control your dog as he grows it will just get worse. Sounds like it may just not be a good mix. Mouthing (which is what you are describing) needs to be stopped early on.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Take the dog to the vet and have it put down.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

<3mydog said:


> I feel at loss here. I love my dog so much, but I'm having the hardest time teaching him how to walk on a loose leash. Something I've taught so many dogs how to do! Last time, I stayed calm and did really good at not getting frustrated even though he wasn't getting it. I was trying the turn around method, because the standing still method was not working at all. As I turned around and was heading back to the direction to the house for the 5th or so time, he jumped up and started biting at me. Not aggressively, more out of frustration I think. I tried to ignore it and cross my arms, turn my back, but it was hard because I was holding his leash and then it got worse. He's so much stronger than me, because I'm just a small girl and he was able to get his entire mouth over my crossed arms and started to bite. It hurt so much, that I cried._* I tried to pry him off me, but he wouldn't stop.*_ Luckily we were close to the door by now and I was able to get him off and grab his collar tightly to shove him inside, *but he kept trying to bite me, and tried to get at my face as I was opening the gate. *It was really scary and_* I'm afraid that I wont be able to trust him, because I'm physically no match for him.*_ I couldn't even make an emergency muzzle, because I could not get away from him. Please help, any recommendations. Willing to spend money and time on training. This dog means a lot to my family, especially me.
> 
> He's 11 months old, 73lbs, very stubborn, smart, protective, people friendly, think he's becoming DA (don't want to find out lol). Oh and we live in Corona, Southern California.


You are being dominated by that dog, and this is only the beginning. Too much dog for you. No pun intended. 
The dog will read your fear and take hold one day. 
While some may be able to control this dog, you can't.
If you have a pet you fear......GET RID OF IT!

While I do not like to judge a book by its cover, this is a warning for you.
It will only get worse if you keep this dog. Put him down and get another, before tragedy strikes.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Goemon said:


> You are being dominated by that dog, and this is only the beginning. Too much dog for you. No pun intended.
> The dog will read your fear and take hold one day.
> While some may be able to control this dog, you can't.
> If you have a pet you fear......GET RID OF IT!
> ...


Troof!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

If you can't handle the dog find it a new home where the person can train it right.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

22 lr! he's lived about 24 hrs. past time.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Goemon said:


> You are being dominated by that dog, and this is only the beginning. Too much dog for you. No pun intended.
> The dog will read your fear and take hold one day.
> While some may be able to control this dog, you can't.
> If you have a pet you fear......GET RID OF IT!
> ...


Rehome if you happen to know someone well experienced with such animals or bullet to the head.

Otherwise I agree with goemon here


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dogs often mouth when they are frustrated because they aren't getting to go where they want. I can see an 11 month old puppy mouthing because if this. However, it shouldn't be to the point of not letting go all the way to the house and instilling fear. He could start becoming human aggressive which is very scary. If you want to try to keep him, I would definitely consult a professional trainer experienced with dominant dogs. He does not sound full on human aggressive (HA) to me, sounds extremely dominant and a dog that could become HA very quickly. 
Please get a hold of a trainer, but in the mean time try not to panic. Do you do any sort of obedience training with him? Like the come, stay, drop it, leave it command?


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

ames said:


> Hire a trainer to help you. Seems like you are trying in your own and the longer you wait the higher he will be. You also should work on drop and not to mouth you and other commands inside the house so when you go outside you can have better luck. What kind of collar do you walk your boy with? I am sorry you are having so many issues and I am sure it can get better with patience and the right tools.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


I just use a flat buckle collar, but he won't budge with force. He tries getting out of it and acts like I'm trying to kill him.


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

Im not going to put him down. Wouldn't a trainer that focuses on dominance use negative training?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

most training facilities and trainers these days have embraced the positive reinforcement method. But that is certainly something you should ask when selecting a trainer. Do your homework and explain to them some of the issues you're experiencing and they will build a training program based around that. I would definitely recommend at first to do at home one on one training as opposed to a class environment.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are many many different trainers. When you say negative, I know it's correction training is that what you mean? I hope any you find is not going To be negative but they may suggest better tools to help you control your dog. I use a prong collar and positive reinforcement. Seems counter productive to some but in reality I needed to control my dog and then I learned how to read him. If you don't know your dogs signs or how to read him positive reinforcement will hurt and you will just be rewarding him for his Bad behavior. I went though many trainers before finding one I liked. Most will offer a consultation but ask questions on the phone about their training styles. Some dogs are softer and can work with positive only. Some dogs aren't food or toy motivated and are harder and take a stronger approach. It's not a bad thing to need help. Positive only approaches work but they take a LOT longer and it doesn't seem like you have the luxury of waiting for it to work. Find a trainer who specializes in all styles to help you.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great post Ames! And also just because a trainer is great at working with dominant dogs, doesn't mean they use abusive techniques. Like Ames said, sometimes a prong collar is necessary with really hard headed dogs. 
Your dog is probably flipping out and acting like you are hurting him because he doesn't want to relinquish control. He wants to be the one calling the shots, and he can't.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

<3mydog said:


> Im not going to put him down. Wouldn't a trainer that focuses on dominance use negative training?


Why not? Are you like the rest of those idiots that never learn until it is too late?

You have no control over that dog, so not only does it put you at risk, but others also. Heaven help you if you have children. 
Are you just a blind dog worshiper too afraid of the thought of the "death of a puppy dog," and do you have that pathetic mentality that "all dogs have a right to be loved" syndrome? 
*Not all dogs are created equal, no matter what anyone wants to think. 
*
No matter what you learn you are wasting your time if you are afraid of that dog. 
What I never said before was that. although you never said the breed, I know already he is not an ApBT. 
Which means he most likely has HA blood in him.
No ApBT is 73# at 11 months unless it has other blood in it. (You're on GP, so I assume you call it a "pitbull" even though that is not a breed)
Damn shame is, if and when this dog goes off, the ApBT's name will have to suffer another negative.

Already went at your face......what more evidence do you need that this dog is not for you? 
That dog is already establishing itself higher than you, and you are the weakling.

Hopefully you are the one that suffers and nobody else if this dog goes off. 
Dog already proved to you you cannot trust him. 
If he gets anyone else, I hope you are arrested for harboring a known threat!

Well, carry on with your fantasy love for a bad dog.......a pet you fear. SMH.....


----------



## johnmclaren (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,
Dogs often bite when they are frustrated because they aren't getting to go where they want.They want to live their comfort zone,If someone interfere in their privacy then they try to bite.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Goemon said:


> *Already went at your face*......what more evidence do you need that this dog is not for you?


That is the kicker right there for me too... Hands and arms, until mentally matured around 2 or so, pups can be pups. But going at the face to me is a dirt nap.

Camo gets that test all the time since he missed the formative weeks with his siblings being abandoned young. He is a very mouthy lil guy but starting to wrap his brain around bite inhibition. I do work with him daily.

A test I have done since day 1 is when he is riled up and after hands and arms, I'll pick him up and put my nose to his, or lay down and put my face out there. He has never bit, he will give a lick or two, then look for a hand\arm to 'bite'.

The going for the face thing is a huge no in my book and would be an instant dirt nap for any dog for me. Having a 3 year old boy, my kid comes before any dog, no matter how much I love the dog.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

johnmclaren said:


> Hi,
> Dogs often bite when they are frustrated because they aren't getting to go where they want.They want to live their comfort zone,If someone interfere in their privacy then they try to bite.


DUDE.... AGAIN.. YOU ARE TERRIBLY MISINFORMED... :rofl:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

johnmclaren said:


> Hi,
> Dogs often bite when they are frustrated because they aren't getting to go where they want.They want to live their comfort zone,If someone interfere in their privacy then they try to bite.


:rofl: :hammer: i can't even deal with you. I really hope you do not own any dogs. lmao!


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay, so I'm going to look online for private trainers to help me.


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

Goemon said:


> Why not? Are you like the rest of those idiots that never learn until it is too late?
> 
> You have no control over that dog, so not only does it put you at risk, but others also. Heaven help you if you have children.
> Are you just a blind dog worshiper too afraid of the thought of the "death of a puppy dog," and do you have that pathetic mentality that "all dogs have a right to be loved" syndrome?
> ...


Wow, you're full of assumptions aren't you? Only posted this thread looking for help, not to be criticized.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

<3mydog said:


> Wow, you're full of assumptions aren't you? Only posted this thread looking for help, not to be criticized.


YES. A qualified and trained owner of seriously powerful animals is assuming correctly.. Your post pointed exactly where it needed to for the assumptions to be legitimate.

You aren't in possession of a Labrador... You own an off-breed of the American Pit Bull Terrier, a dog bred for hundreds of years to be a "top athlete".. mix that in with improper breeding practices and puppy peddling and you now have a dog (73 lbs at 11 months btw) That scares you and that you cant control..

Do what you like,, but one day youll learn that today, you should have listened...


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm waiting to hear back from a few people that I think can help me train my dog. In the meantime, someone gave me advice that I should give him more exercise, so I'm going to try to fit in 2 hours of exercise for him everyday of bike riding, jogging and flirt pole. It's weird, but when we go at a medium pace, he walks perfectly besides me and is fine.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

<3mydog said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from a few people that I think can help me train my dog. In the meantime, someone gave me advice that I should give him more exercise, so I'm going to try to fit in 2 hours of exercise for him everyday of bike riding, jogging and flirt pole. It's weird, but when we go at a medium pace, he walks perfectly besides me and is fine.


Sure... but you better not slow down,, or try to stop, or pull against him, or really anything.. and how would the other day have gone if you were a mile from the house?????


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> Sure... but you better not slow down,, or try to stop, or pull against him, or really anything.. and how would the other day have gone if you were a mile from the house?????


Why can't you just be nice and try to help me? Isn't that one of the main purposes this forum is for? My dog isn't some attack dog, he's a nice dog. I experienced this problem, and want to fix it.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

<3mydog said:


> Why can't you just be nice and try to help me? Isn't that one of the main purposes this forum is for? My dog isn't some attack dog, he's a nice dog. I experienced this problem, and want to fix it.


This is why......



<3mydog said:


> I tried to ignore it and cross my arms, turn my back, but it was hard because I was holding his leash and then it got worse. He's so much stronger than me, because I'm just a small girl and he was able to get his entire mouth over my crossed arms and started to bite. It hurt so much, that I cried. I tried to pry him off me, but he wouldn't stop. Luckily we were close to the door by now and I was able to get him off and grab his collar tightly to shove him inside, but he kept trying to bite me, and tried to get at my face as I was opening the gate.


 honestly, I (and others) are trying to help you. You will always have that fear now, training or not.. what is soo special about HIM? why cant you start with a dog that doesn't want to maul you?
But you know what.. You don't want help,, you want an answer you like and for someone to come help you train your dog not to bite you..
HAHA forget that nonsense..

Enjoy your "attack dog"


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a consultation with a trainer close in my area on Friday.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If I may offer a bit of advice... during your consultation, please be 100% completely honest and do not try to cover up or hide any issues with your dog's behavior. The reason I say this, is the trainer will not be able to fully and correctly address the issues if you don't give them insight to everything you need help with. If you try to cover up and make your pup look like less of a problem than he really is, then you're only making things harder on yourself and the dog in the long run.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If I may offer a bit of advice... during your consultation, please be 100% completely honest and do not try to cover up or hide any issues with your dog's behavior. The reason I say this, is the trainer will not be able to fully and correctly address the issues if you don't give them insight to everything you need help with. If you try to cover up and make your pup look like less of a problem than he really is, then you're only making things harder on yourself and the dog in the long run.


:goodpost:

If you are not going to put the dog down then this is a MUST ^.

I still am stuck on the went at your face. That is more than an act of domination, frustration, or attempt to draw your attention to something. Face and neck are no no's in my book. I'll cut a dog a lot of slack, but there is a line that can not be crossed and that is it...

Camo bit my junk through my flannel jammies while curled up on the couch watching tv. He did get thrown 1/2 way across the room, but that was instinctive on my part and I felt bad for doing it. He is alive still and has not tried that one again... But if he ever went for anyone's face or neck, it would be his last action.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

<3mydog said:


> Wow, you're full of assumptions aren't you? Only posted this thread looking for help, not to be criticized.


I speak from experience. Have seen dogs with same traits you describe, only for it to end badly. Remember, he is just a pup now, but each trait a dog has will grow as a seed unless it is weeded out, and from all you have said, that dog controls you.

Guy I knew years ago had dog with nearly same traits. I told him what I told you and he brushed it off, imagining he could fix it. He was no little guy either, but also lived with a girlfriend and her young daughter. His response to me was, "I have had this dog for over a year, I could never kill him."

One day at work he was called to the office....he left in tears. The dog attacked the daughter and tore her face up and she had to have reconstructive surgery. The cops shot the dog on site, but he wa single after that, and is paying the bills he may never be able to re-pay. Even worse, the town then put a ban on the ApBT breed. That is not fair to dedicated owners of an already misunderstood breed with a bad rep from all the BS breedings that go on. His dog was a mutt, an 85+ pound pretend a pit, but the "pitbull" label was put on him.

Do as you wish...just remember, trainers do it for the money.

That is why I buy my dogs from a good breeder. I shouldn't have to add more money into a dog than I already paid. 
Some people waste so much money on fixing a dog than they would have if they just saved money and bought a quality dog with proven blood.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

DickyT said:


> *I still am stuck on the went at your face. That is more than an act of domination, frustration, or attempt to draw your attention to something.* Face and neck are no no's in my book. I'll cut a dog a lot of slack, but there is a line that can not be crossed and that is it...


Had I not seen that and the fact she was crying (and the dog was still going at her!), I may have answered differently.

I have one dog who is a year and a half now and we play games that others would think is full blown fighting. 
But he never grabs and knows it is a game...even more, he knows who the master is. 
He has a huge head and is a solid 65# OFRN. 
Looks scary to the unknowing, but is a big baby with humans, although I am the only one he listens to regularly. 
He is VERY dominant...stubborn, and can be a pain(to others), but he is under my FULL CONTROL.

I can communicate with my dogs without words.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Goemon said:


> Had I not seen that and the fact she was crying (and the dog was still going at her!), I may have answered differently.
> 
> I have one dog who is a year and a half now and we play games that others would think is full blown fighting.
> But he never grabs and knows it is a game...even more, he knows who the master is.
> ...


That is much different. you playing games is because you choose too. I'm willing to bet when you tell your dog the game is over he stops too. Also you said he never grabs. I have no issues with mouthing, but grabbing and not letting go, then going for the face...

Well you said it well already and I agree wholeheartedly. It is problem waiting to happen.

I'm all for the communication with out words too. My pup get's it sometimes, and more frequently as the days roll on. There are times where he seems deaf to words as all young pups do, but I'll lock eyes with him with that stern "wtf are you thinking" look and he stops, sits, and waits for me to give direction.


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If I may offer a bit of advice... during your consultation, please be 100% completely honest and do not try to cover up or hide any issues with your dog's behavior. The reason I say this, is the trainer will not be able to fully and correctly address the issues if you don't give them insight to everything you need help with. If you try to cover up and make your pup look like less of a problem than he really is, then you're only making things harder on yourself and the dog in the long run.


I will be 100% honest to the trainer, because I want to get this fixed. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

Goemon said:


> I speak from experience. Have seen dogs with same traits you describe, only for it to end badly. Remember, he is just a pup now, but each trait a dog has will grow as a seed unless it is weeded out, and from all you have said, that dog controls you.
> 
> Guy I knew years ago had dog with nearly same traits. I told him what I told you and he brushed it off, imagining he could fix it. He was no little guy either, but also lived with a girlfriend and her young daughter. His response to me was, "I have had this dog for over a year, I could never kill him."
> 
> ...


Did that guy get his dog trained though and put effort into fixing it or did he just ignore the issues he was having? I'm willing to put as much effort as I need to, and if it does get worse, I'd rehome him.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

<3mydog said:


> Did that guy get his dog trained though and put effort into fixing it or did he just ignore the issues he was having? I'm willing to put as much effort as I need to, and if it does get worse, I'd rehome him.


According to him he did...but HA is hereditary, just as dog aggression is, and no trainer can train it out. (If it is true prey drive and not fear~big difference) 
Difference is, HA is a fault and DA in the ApBT breed is not a fault.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

If the aggression got worse, you would just give that monster away? And you would give the dog to who? And you'd say.. This pitbull is human aggressive ,,?
Who is gonna take a dog that bites people?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## <3mydog (Feb 17, 2014)

Goemon said:


> According to him he did...but HA is hereditary, just as dog aggression is, and no trainer can train it out. (If it is true prey drive and not fear~big difference)
> Difference is, HA is a fault and DA in the ApBT breed is not a fault.


I really don't believe that my dog has HA in him. I don't think he bit me out of aggression, and I have a consultation with a trainer soon.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a link of types of aggression not to be ignored or excused ever:
Types of Aggressive Dog Behavior


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

<3mydog said:


> I really don't believe that my dog has HA in him. I don't think he bit me out of aggression, and I have a consultation with a trainer soon.


You mean you refuse to believe your dog has it.
And since you have a mutt, an unpapered dog, there is no way for you to know but the hard way.

But everything you stated in your OP says you have a dangerous and aggressive dog....


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

And if it isn't truly HA, you most likely created the monster you have on your hands. 

Judging by your handle, <3mydog, you baby it and treat it like a human member of the family. 
That is the fastest way to create a bad dog from puppyhood.

Since you have already disagreed with what a couple others and I have said, I'll step out and stop wasting my time trying to help you, and even more, the potential victims you may have.

But if it ever happens, you are to blame, and nobody else.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have not read all the comments but my recommendation would be to have a vet check , temperment test by someone with experience with this breed. Alot of issues are due to the owners lack of knowledge, not saying you don't know what you are doing but not all dogs are the same so someone who has trained numerous dogs you may come across one who doesn't respond like the rest and may have special issues you don't know how to deal with. There are trainers who will take the dog from you and work with them for a month or so depending how long they feel they need. They work out the issues with the dog and then bring the owner into and teach the owners how to handle the dogs as well. when training it isn't always the dogs who need it. If you are willing to put the effort into the dog and the money then I say go for it.. Call around to some of the trainers in your area, call the shelters see if they can recommend a trainer or someone to temperment test it. And go from there. 11 months is that age though I find if they are going down a bad road very rarely will it get better, the dog is maturing and the true temperment is coming out. Where did you get him from do you know the history of the dog? 
Worst case I say put him down if none of this works, im strongly against rehoming dogs like this, even to the right homes. I find alot of people are falsely led into believing someone is the right home, you never have a guarantee with rehoming and dogs like this I don't see taking chances. Best of luck.


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cull em 22lr dont rehome a dog like that


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY so glad you have someone coming out. It really sounds to me like a spoiled pup who needs to be taught what is expected of them. Good for you for trying to exercise and get help for your dog. very VERY rarely are dogs Human Aggressive, but when we are not there we only have your words to go on. Good for you for being honest, its the only way your situation will improve. Most mistake the HA for some other form of aggression that with proper understanding of how to read your dog is easily fixable when you put the effort in. With the amount of pit bull type dogs out there, the incident rate would be way higher than the amount of dogs that currently are attacking humans. When you look at the data, bully breeds are no different than any other dog in that regards and are actually a LOT better than most breeds. Since you don't even know what breed of dog you own, you cant say what Standard it should be living up to except that their behavior is unacceptable. Good for you for trying to do something about it and I hope it goes well with the trainer.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I am an 105lb girl with a 60 lb 10 month old. If my dog EVER went after my face I'd kick the living shit out of him and he knows that. He would NEVER even think about doing that. He HATES disappointing me more then anything.

I'm not going to lie, sometimes it IS hard controlling him on a lead when he sees another dog. He wants at that dog and he doesn't care if there's a prong or a choker on him he will PULL to get at that dog. One lady just stood there with her two little dogs barking at my boy, what happened? I fell down. Got up, it happened again. Screamed at the lady that she's standing there like an asshole and to keep moving bc why would she just stand there, my dog gets loose she won't have any dogs left. I held onto that lead with all my might. She then started walking. When I got back up I kicked the shit out of Diesel for doing that. Nobody hates reprimanding more then me. But I have to. I'm a tiny girl, he definitely can over power me. That's why I have to show him who's boss. This was the start of his DA. He doesn't do it with all dogs, I just don't know which ones are going to make him tick so I try avoiding other dogs at all costs.

You need to show that dog your the boss, you can't show fear, he will sense that and then he thinks ur weak

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Get some help from a professional. 

I can tell you from my experience that if my boy get over amped and tries to mouth me he gets a flat smack and the game ends with a sharp NO. 

It sounds like your pooch is amped to the max. Maybe try the leash training in your house, and slowly increase the distraction level.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## SoCalPitGal (Mar 15, 2014)

I am a petite woman and the first time my puppy dragged my dead weight while I was sitting at the park, I knew I needed to do something fast. I knew nothing about dogs of any breed or about training them. I taught my male with one of those collars that just clip shut. We went to an empty parking lot, we would walk, when he would pull, we stopped and he had to sit. I used the word "ut oh" when the leash got tight. 

Of course he wanted to walk, so it didn't take long before he kept the slack in the leash. 

How have you trained him to do other things, like sit and stay? Is he responsive to your other training and just not the leash?

My female pulled on the leash so much, I had to take her and myself to a professional trainer. She not only needed to learn to heel but to not pay attention to other dogs as well. 

Of course she learned to heel faster then I learned to keep her in one. I used a prong collar and it worked wonderfully. (don't use a prong without learning how to or you can injure the dog's neck)

You really need to let that dog know you are in charge and not fearful of it. I had a puppy who was using his mouth inappropriately, I finally started to bite the dog on the tip of his ear each time he would bite. Playful in your eyes, may not be playful to him and if you are not able to correct this, I would re home the dog, or as others have said, put the dog down. 

Good luck.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Chances of making a safe dog out of this dog from the info given is slim to none. Being the owmer of ha dogs my suggestion is to eliminate him humanly. Km, fh, hj, and goe all gave good advice. Having ha dogs isnt for everyone and especially not one that big. You can argue and be stubborn about it but if my ha dog (90lbs) that ive raised from 8 weeks ever went at my face he'd end his own life.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

It's near impossible to tell without actually seeing the dog; that said if I had to bet I would lean towards the situation being an untrained adolescent dog pushing the boundaries and being a BRAT.

In my limited experience, dogs (like any living thing) will try to get away with what they can. Dogs most definitely pick up on your fear if it is there and will react to that by pushing the envelope farther.

I think the big issue here for the OP is whether or not she can get a handle on her fear. I do agree with what others have said; if you are afraid of the dog you will never be successful because the dog will always sense your fear. 

It isn't about being able to physically dominate the dog in my opinion; there are training tools and techniques that can be effective if you have confidence in yourself, your ability to utilize them and you aren't afraid of the animal.

This dog may respond very well to positive based training methods with clear rules and boundaries and consequences (not necessarily physical punishment) if applied consistently and without fear.


----------



## SoCalPitGal (Mar 15, 2014)

<3mydog said:


> I have a consultation with a trainer close in my area on Friday.


I live in southern cal also, are you in the San Diego area? If so, I know a trainer who trains police dogs, he will give private lessons at a reasonable price. If you are in San Diego or willing to travel here, let me know.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

My dog Charlie mouthed when I first got him (he was a puppy though) but he NEVER went for my face. EVER. I'm a petite girl and Charlie is a VERY strong dog, but does he pull me around? Nope, the only time he pulls at all is when he sees another dog because he is very dog aggressive. I sometimes use a prong collar, it isn't gonna kill him. The fact that you were scared, crying and your dog was going for your face is rather disturbing.


----------



## Colby Chaos (Mar 22, 2014)

all dogs are mouthy as pups, but if left uncorrected; this is what you get.

I'm not understanding though; was he being mouthy, or did he literally bite you?

Either way, take him to an animal shelter and they'll determine if he can be rehabilitated or not.


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

I never let my dog think for a minute that she can dominate me all though I prefer positive training methods I would not hesitate to reprimand a dog that became aggressive i hope you can get this issue resolved for the better


----------

